
Fractal Food - iamelgringo
http://www.fourmilab.ch/images/Romanesco/
======
rjett
For anyone interested, the book The Misbehavior of Markets: A Fractal View of
Financial Turbulence by Benoit Mandelbrot is a fun read for people interested
in markets/math/economics.

------
jacquesm
That was a really neat read, thank you. I've been a great fan of John Walker
ever since 'speak freely'.

